# The Top 5 - Ken Shamrock Explains How To Do His Favorite Submissions



## Andrew Green (Feb 3, 2006)

> They're my favorite mixed-martial-arts moves. After learning submission basics early in my career, I gained additional striking skills. To become a well-rounded champion, I needed to master them, so you could say I "stepped up on my stand-up." But submissions are the ultimate way to win fights, and I'm ecstatic whenever I finish an opponent with one.
> 
> Because the sport of mixed martial arts is so versatile, there are myriad ways to submit someone. And thanks to the countless variations of finishing holds, you could win every match in a slightly different way. Nevertheless, I prefer certain submissions to others. The five outlined below top my list.


 Read more: http://www.cfw2.com/show.asp?content_id=7477


----------



## Cujo (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks for the article.

Pax
Cujo


----------

